# Problem beim Zugriff SQL 2000



## grazy (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem!
Ich versuche eine Verbindung über das Internet auf meinen SQL 2000 Server zu bekommen, klappt aber nicht!


```
url ="jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://[IP]:1433/test";
Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");

con = DriverManager.getConnection(url,"","");
```

Kann mir da mal jemand HELFEN!

danke


----------



## bambi (1. Mrz 2005)

Gut "klappt nicht" sagt uns hier allen wenig. Was ist denn genau das Problem? Bekommst Du irgend 
einen Fehler ausgegeben? Poste mal etwas mehr.
Je genauer Du Dein Problem beschreibst, desto groesser ist auch die Chance, dass Dir jemand
hier hilft...  :wink:


----------



## [RTB]H3r0 (10. Mrz 2005)

```
url ="jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://[IP]:1433/test";
Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");

con = DriverManager.getConnection(url,"","");
```
in deiner URL liegt ein Fehler....

```
url="jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://[IP]:1433;databaseName=test";
```
ABER:
ich denke das Test die zu öffnenden Datenbank ist.
also versuch mal meine URL.

Sollte Test tatsächlich eine Instanz des SQL-Servers (auf dem Server) sein, dann muss diese

mit DOPPEL BACKSLASH angehängt werden!
wichtig ist ebenso DOPPELT wie BACKSLASH!
also :

```
url="jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://[IP]:1433\\test";
//jetzt ist der dafaultCatalog geöffnet, denke ich
```

dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass bei getConnection(url,userName,PassWord) diese angaben ggf noch gemacht werden müssen. sonst kommt es zu keiner verbindung.
zugegebener massen gib doch beim nächstemal deine fehlermeldungen mit an, und warum sie dich wundern.

good luck.


----------

